# Kandelhöhenweg vs. Förster



## Genuine (8. August 2010)

Hallo Gemeinde,

da bin ich gestern mal wieder den Kandelhöhenweg (KHW) vom Rossi Richtung St. Peter gekurbelt und dabei auf eine von einem Förster geführte ca. 30 köpfige Wandertruppe aufgefahren. Da ich ja kein Rüpel bin, habe ich mich langsam der Gruppe genähert und wurde aber gleich lautstark mit "_*ACHTUNG, WIEDER EIN RADLER*_" empfangen!  Es wurde gleich ein "_*Da vorne ist der Förster, ich würd mir gleich ein paar Argumente einfallen lassen*_" mit geschickt.  Ich hatte Glück, dass der vordere Teil der Wanderer inkl. Förster schon abgebogen ist und ich unbehelligt weiterradeln konnte ...

Aber wie sieht es jetzt aus? Ist der KHW irgendwie verbotenes Gelände?

Alleine war ich auch nicht, mir kamen ca. 10 Biker entgegen und ich wurde von ein paar ziemlich ambitionierten MTBlern überholt mit heftiger WandererKollisionsGeschwindigkeit 

Wer kann da mal eine offizielle Aussage zitieren, am Besten direkt vom Förster?

Vielen Dank schon mal und Gruss an alle Rossi-Biker!


----------



## m7cha (8. August 2010)

-Waldgesetz für Baden-Württemberg (Landes-waldgesetz-LWaldG)

§ 37 Betreten des Waldes
(3) Das Fahren mit Krankenfahrstühlen ist gestattet. Das Radfahren und  das Reiten im Wald sind nur auf Straßen und Wegen gestattet. Auf  Fußgänger ist Rücksicht zu nehmen. *Nicht gestattet* sind das Reiten auf gekennzeichneten Wanderwegen unter 3 m Breite und auf Fußwegen, das *Radfahren auf Wegen unter 2 m Breite*  sowie das Reiten und Radfahren auf Sport- und Lehrpfaden; die  Forstbehörde kann Ausnahmen zulassen. In Verdichtungsräumen, in  Naturschutzgebieten, in Waldschutzgebieten und im Erholungswald ist das  Reiten im Wald nur auf den dafür ausgewiesenen Waldwegen gestattet.
Tippe mal stark drauf das der KHW dazugehört.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (8. August 2010)

Der KHW ist abschnittweise Teil des offiziellen MTB Netzes, also nicht auf ganzer Länge gesperrt. Dieses Detail entzieht sich aber gern auch der Kenntnis der Rotsocken, hilft vor Ort also: Nüscht.

Wer allerdings
- Sonntags
- bei Wanderwetter
- oder ausgerechnet anläßlich des Deutschen Wandertages, dieses Jahr: In Freiburg
den KHW (alternativ Blaue Raute Kybfelsen) fährt, nutzt die Möglichkeiten zur Prävention zwar überflüssiger aber leider möglicher Konflikte zwischen unterschiedlichen Waldnutzergruppen noch nicht in vollem Umfang.

Ich tip mal, dass eine konsequente Meidung dieser beiden Wege zur prime time, also sonntags zwischen zehn und sechs bei gutem Wetter, das ganze Thema im Freiburger Raum kurzfristig von der weitestgehenden in die absolute Bedeutungslosigkeit befördern würde.


----------



## Zep2008 (9. August 2010)

Begleitfahrzeug schrieb:


> Ich tip mal, dass eine konsequente Meidung dieser beiden Wege zur prime time, also sonntags zwischen zehn und sechs bei gutem Wetter, das ganze Thema im Freiburger Raum kurzfristig von der weitestgehenden in die absolute Bedeutungslosigkeit befördern würde.



wie war

Wir wollten auch eine Tour, Rossi-KHW-Platte-Kandel-PTW fahren. Aber bei vorhergesagten 30-50.000 Rotsocken Rossi und KHW bewust umfahren. Sind dann über Wolfsteige nach St.Märgen, dann Kandel-PTW. Und siehe da ganze 3 Wanderer bis St.Märgen.


----------



## Pusteblume (9. August 2010)

hab auch schon festgestellt das son bischen situations angepasstes feingefühl wunder bewirken kann


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (10. August 2010)

Schon.
Mit einer Tourenplanung bei der man dem auf Krawall gebürsteten Anteil der Wandererschar von vorneherein aus dem Weg geht aber noch mehr.


----------



## Firefighter (11. August 2010)

wo ist das problem? wo kein kläger da kein richter... du musst dich ja nicht mit dem förster auseinandersetzen, falls es dazu gekommen wäre... ich verstehe nicht was man zu befürchten hätte. er kann dich ja schliesslich nicht verhaften, oder der gleichen. du musst dich auch nicht dazu rechtfertigen warum du hier fährst - du hast keine straftat begangen 

von berufswegen her kenne ich viele förster aus dem lkr. breisgau-hochschwarzwald und die meisten fahren sogar selbst mtb und die sagen alle: "leben und leben lassen", wer es in der sache nicht so sieht, gilt als "kleinkariert" und den wird sicher niemand ernst nehmen... 

fazit: rücksichtsvoll vorbeifahren, nett grüßen - weiterfahren. fertig. auf keine diskussionen einlassen 

für strecken die explizit als mtb-wege ausgeschildert sind gilt das o. g. gesetz sowieso nicht. das ist alles ausserdem immer sehr wachsweich, weil kommunen in zusammenarbeit mit länder und forstbehörde eigene regelungen treffen können. d. h. hier im südschwarzwald kann man alle wege die mit dem gelben mtb-schild ausgeschildert sind bedenkenlos ( natürlich nicht kopflos  ) benutzen, aber wie oben schon geschrieben auch die anderen


----------



## Mudge (13. August 2010)

Genau so isses. Ich fahr ab und an auch in der Primetime die besagten Wege. Stelle mich aber auf Wanderer ein und weiß, dass es nicht so schnell geht wie sonst. Ein nettes Lächeln, grüßen und die Standard-Argumentationskette habe ich da immer parat. Und bisher bin ich ohne Probleme rumgefahrn.


----------



## ferdlnand (24. August 2010)

Firefighter schrieb:


> wo ist das problem?



sich hasstiraden von wanderern und förstern, die man extra langsam überholt oder im stehen vorbeilaufen lässt, anhören zu müssen, verdirbt einfach den spaß an der feierabendrunde.

auch nervig ist es, wenn sich so ein übereifriger förster dir in den weg stellt, dich zum abbremsen und anhalten zwingt und dann meint, dich ohne jeden respekt runterlassen zu müssen. 

deshalb immer aktive fussvolk-umgehungs-routenplanung


----------



## Waldgeist (29. August 2010)

dann geht doch in die Schweiz. Da sind Wanderer und MTB-Fahrer gleichberechtigt!! Da gibt es keine Probleme.


----------



## BiNkZ (1. September 2010)

Also in der direkten Freiburger Umgebung hatte ich noch nie schlechte Erfahrungen mit Wanderern. Im Gegenteil.

N paar Vögel gibts halt immer und überall.

Aber die Akzeptanz von Bikern auf den Trails wird meiner Meinung immer größer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pedal41 (24. September 2010)

Hello !
Ich fahr den Hoehenweg schon seit Jahren und habe aus meiner Sicht festgestellt,daß so mitte der neunziger das Problem grösser war wie heute.
MtB fahren ist ja schon zum Massensport geworden und ich denke es sind 
viele Nörgler  von damals mitlerweile auf dem Bike unterwegs
Wen ich mit dem RR auf der Strasse unterwegs bin,wird man schneller blöd angemacht.Ist meine Meinung!!!!!!!!

Gruss,

Tipp:früh aufbrechen und den So.-Mittag bei Kaffee und Kuchen geniessen


----------



## deathmetalex (25. September 2010)

BiNkZ schrieb:


> Also in der direkten Freiburger Umgebung hatte ich noch nie schlechte Erfahrungen mit Wanderern. Im Gegenteil.
> 
> N paar Vögel gibts halt immer und überall.
> 
> Aber die Akzeptanz von Bikern auf den Trails wird meiner Meinung immer größer.



Genau so erlebe ich das auch!


----------

